# Help, Need buying advice, Studio/Singer 360



## Linda888 (Mar 6, 2012)

I don't know anything about this machine. I have a Toyota. But there are no dealers anywhere within a reasonable drive and it is a complete rarity to see a knitting machine up for sale in my area. A Studio/Singer 360 for $400. I have seen the machine and the pictures do it justice. Is there anyone out there who knows about Studio/Singer 360? Are they good machines? Is this a good buy? My husband is pressuring me to buy it. I am pretty sure with the attachments it is a good buy. The machine is in working order. What do you think? Here is the link with a list of attachments and of allot of pictures of it:

http://burlington.craigslist.org/art/2928329485.html


----------



## apette (Mar 15, 2012)

I have a Singer 360 with ribber attachment. It's a standard bed needle, better suited to the finer yarns so if that is what you are looking for, this would be the machine. 

Mine, however is packed away because I was having a hard time finding cone yarn and my machine did not like regular yarn that you buy in a yls. Also had a hard time with the needles being so small and my eyes not being what they used to be. I work with my mid-gauge now...much easier to see things.

Other than the reasons I have put mine away, it was a great machine for my first one many years ago. I have a lot of those attachments and they were costly to purchase, so the fact these all come with the machine, I would say it's a great deal.

Good luck and happy knitting.

April


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

These machines are lovely. They have the added bonus of having a built in knit radar which is brilliant. Over here they are called Knitmaster, this company still make machines using the name Silver Reed. Parts are easily available but as they are very sturdy machines you will probably never need anything other than a new sponge bar. It looks in good condition and the price seems good for the USA.


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

It is an older machine. THe 700 is the best Singer punchcard and you can get them for around $300 on eBay. Why spend an extra $100 on a lesser machine. Go to this site and you will see info on the machines.
http://www.aboutknittingmachines.com/StudioModelNumber.php


----------



## Melanne (Aug 22, 2011)

Linda, I would feel very comfortable paying this much for this machine concidering all that is being put with it and it apears to be in excelent condition. I have bought two on Ebay that ended up to be in very poor condition and reeking of smoke and paided more for them. I wouldn't hesitate on this one.

Melanne


----------



## Oogie (Dec 25, 2011)

Linda,
I have a 360 with ribber and have had for 30 years or so. I love it. The additions that are included in the purchase price of this machine are very expensive so it's a good deal at $400. It would be lovely if you could see it personally though, because sometimes pictures make things look better than they are. Good luck.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

The 360 is the workhorse of the Singer machines - I would not hesitate to buy it. These machines seem to be like the EverReady Battery Bunny - they just don't stop.

The do say OBO, so you could try to get it for less, but it's a fair price since it looks to be in very good condition.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Having had a second look at the photos I would say that the machine has possibly yellowed with age but this isn't a problem. I would say that the owner was/is an avid knitter and seeing the paint brushes in the stash it seems evident that the the machine was cleaned well. There are other signs that they looked after this, the fact that the punch cards, the knit radar patterns and the intarcia carriage are bagged.
I have also noted the extras and saw the garter bar set [in it's box] one of these sets fetched £70 on ebay last week. There is an extra knit radar that I believe you could use on a same make chunky/bulky machine. Seeing that makes me think that this machine must have been their second one. All these small signs would make me happy buying it.


----------



## Linda888 (Mar 6, 2012)

Thank all of you so very much!! I didn't think i would get this much advice!!! I surfed sites last night and figured out that it was a good deal if everything was in good condition. I will be looking at it tomorrow. It's right here in my home town so i will be able to look it over well. I was just afraid to check it out without knowing if it was a good little machine or not. You all are the greatest!!! I knew i could count on you!


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Let us all know if you have it, and if you do how you get on with using it. I must say I like your dogs, can I have the one on the left?


----------



## Linda888 (Mar 6, 2012)

I will definitely let you know if i get it and how it all goes. Thank you! I love my dogs too!  The one on the left is mine. Her name is Brandy. She was awfully sick when we got her, bad stomach problems and skin and bone they were. She's healthy as a horse now! They were both in kill shelters down south and we adopted them. Best dogs I have ever had! Can't imagine life without them. The one on the right is my husbands dog, Jericho. He was just cured of heartworm a few months ago. He's finally healthy and doing great. She is a beauty! Thank you


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Linda888 said:


> I will definitely let you know if i get it and how it all goes. Thank you! I love my dogs too!  The one on the left is mine. Her name is Brandy. She was awfully sick when we got her, bad stomach problems and skin and bone they were. She's healthy as a horse now! They were both in kill shelters down south and we adopted them. Best dogs I have ever had! Can't imagine life without them. The one on the right is my husbands dog, Jericho. He was just cured of heartworm a few months ago. He's finally healthy and doing great. She is a beauty! Thank you


Brandy reminds me of a dog I rescued, she too had health problems and cost me a fortune in vet fees. She was well worth it, I had her for about 13 years and have never had another dog since she died. I can't replace her.


----------



## Linda888 (Mar 6, 2012)

There is no dog like a rescue dog. I can imagine what you mean by "can't replace her". We have had these dogs just a short time and they have touched deep within our hearts like no other dog has ever done. They are special. They fit right in so perfectly from day one. You were lucky to have her for 13 wonderful years. I know these dogs will be irreplaceable as well.


----------



## arshelle (Dec 10, 2012)

Hi, I saw your post from '11 where you mentioned your Singer 360 reeked of smoke? Well, I just acquired one in the same condition. Do you remember what you did to rid the machine of smoke? I've wiped it down with alcohol, allowed it to air dry outside and lubricated it. Still that smoke smell is still there.

Any tips? I know it was a while ago but I'm looking on line for help and came across your post.

Thanks in advance.


----------

